# Cavalier Brewing - American Brown Ale



## BrutusB (18/9/15)

Hey Guys, 

I just had a pint of this at dejA Vu on Little Lonsdale Street Melbourne.

Color seemed nice and brown, however upon the nose the aroma had a very 'Cardboard'/'Wet Dog' aroma and not much else. Taste was barely manageable with some coffee and dark malt hints but couldn't get away from what I thought was clear Oxidation. I mentioned it to the bar staff who agreed with me on the flavor/aroma however put it down to roasted malts, claiming he tasted it out of the Bright tank and at the time raised the same question. I shared it with a mate who agreed with me and also spoke to a another table of guys who I overheard discussing it with the same opinion. 

Has anyone else tasted this? Had a different opinion maybe? Maybe they got a dodgy keg or have exposed it somehow to the elements... 

If it's true that it's a 'roasted malt' flavor, what malt would cause this?

Keen to get some feedback. 

Thanks.

Brutus.


----------



## razz (18/9/15)

Perhaps try emailing the boys at the brewery Brutus, I had a 500ml bottle a while back and it was well and truly overcarbed. After it settled down it was a very nice drink and I didn't get of those aromas. I sent them an email and they were happy for the feedback.


----------



## BrutusB (18/9/15)

razz said:


> Perhaps try emailing the boys at the brewery Brutus, I had a 500ml bottle a while back and it was well and truly overcarbed. After it settled down it was a very nice drink and I didn't get of those aromas. I sent them an email and they were happy for the feedback.


Thanks for letting me know, I assumed it wasn't on purpose considering how undrinkable it was.... Never trust a barman hey? I've emailed the guys now to let them know, hopefully they can take action to get it sorted. I can't imagine it's a good 'look' for them.


----------



## AJS2154 (18/9/15)

That is a good suggestion, razz. I had a few samples of the White Rabbit dark ale recently....all different pubs over a few days. To be honest I should have stopped at the first one, but given the good reviews I had read I pressed on and tried it at a few different places. It was rubbish, but I did nothing about it. I should have given the brewer some polite feedback beacuse I won't be back for more.


----------



## razz (18/9/15)

Mate, dead set, for the prices we choose to pay for what we expect is decent beer in this country we SHOULD get decent beer!


----------



## AJS2154 (20/9/15)

Speaking of ridiculous beer prices.....I was in the Rocks last week with a mate of mine. We decided we were deserving of a beer, so we stopped at the Hero of Waterloo. I ordered 2 Hop Thieves and the barmaid said it would be $18. When I gave her my card she said "cards cost $2 more". $20 for 2 very ordinary beers.

I know labour is expensive (I employ people too), I know rents are a killer, and understand and respect their right to make a zac, but $20 for 2 beers is tough to swallow.


----------



## Blind Dog (20/9/15)

Tried the same beer as OP at the same venue, with the same results. Mind you I've found a lot of aussie craft beers hit and miss; the good can be amazing (my 1st taste of feral sly fox on tap still brings tears of joy), but the bad undrinkable. And there's a lot of 'meh' in between. With the prices we pay its bloody disappointing.


----------

